# Want to make beans from scratch?



## lovefood (Sep 28, 2005)

I 'm starting to get more health concious for my family, need help, want to have a bean dish once a week.  Need to know how to make beans from scratch, then what should I with them?  Need menue ideas??  Help???


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi lovefood,

Here's some info on beans - Rinse the beans and discard any small pebbles or shriveled beans. Put the beans in a bowl and cover with 2 inches cold water and soak overnight. As an alternative, you can cover the beans with 2 inches of boiling water and let stand 1 hour. After soaking, drain away the water. Put the beans into a deep saucepan. Add fresh cold water to cover by 2 to 3 inches. You could also add flavorings such as garlic, bay leaves, cloves, onion, carrots, celery, a bit of chili pepper * but take care with salt and don’t add anything acidic because acid will stop the beans from cooking. To cook, simmer the beans very slowly, partially covered, 45 to 90 minutes. The beans are done when they taste tender but are not falling apart. You CAN add salt during the last 10 minutes of cooking. The cooking time varies according to the type of bean and how fresh it is. Once cooked, you can hold the beans in the refrigerator about 3 days * no more. Some people save the liquid along with the beans and use it for soups or to moisten the dishes the beans will be added to. Depending on what you are making you may want to save the liquid from the beans to use in a soup or to flavor something else.

I do use my pressure cooker for a lot of my bean recipes. If you use a pressure cooker be sure to put 1 TBS oil for every couple cups of dried beans - this prevents the foam from forming that could clog up your pressure valve.  All the recipes I post can be done either way - just follow the bean cooking guide for regular cooking versus pressure cooking.


 Next will come the recipes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2005)

*Italian Bean Soup*

(I moved this to the General Cooking Questions forum for right now)

This is a favorite recipe!

  I put a couple smoked ham hocks, a chopped up white onion, and one chopped up potato that has been peeled.  Add the beans and cook accordingly.  I always use my pressure cooker because I always wait till the last minute to make my dinner menu.



     Then when done I take the meat off the ham hock and when I stir the beans and the cooked potatoes help thicken the broth and it makes it more of a soup.   

   Italian Bean Soup 



1/2 of a small bag of dried navy beans (about 1 1/4 cups dried)
1# smoked bacon, cut in squares
2 TBS brown sugar (not tightly packed)
1 large white onion, chopped
2 heads of garlic, roasted 

5 cups water
fresh cilantro
1 TBS dried oregano
1 TBS dried basil
1 TBS dried parsley

To roast garlic cut off tops, drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with salt. Wrap tightly in aluminum foil and place in 350 F.  about 45 minutes. Squeeze out garlic cloves directly into bean mixture before cooking. Sauté onions, bacon and brown sugar until onion is soft. Do not remove the bacon fat unless there is an excess amount. Add water. 


Add the fresh cilantro and the dried herbs and roasted garlic. Cook at 15# pressure. When pressure reaches high, turn down and rock gently for 15-20 minutes. If beans are under cooked you can always put lid back on and pressure cook longer. Just don't overcook or you will have Italian refried beans!  Top each bowl with a cube of fresh mozzarella (in this case not the water-packed but the vacuum packed).

Note #2 - Because there was bacon grease left in pot no need to add additional oil. (When you pressure cook beans the oil keeps them from foaming and getting the hole clogged, which then could result in cleaning your kitchen ceiling)

Garnish with fresh cilantro and grated Pecorino, Parmesan, or Gruyere. Serve with some rustic bread and a glass of wine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tuscan Mountain Supper*

*TUSCAN MOUNTAIN SUPPER*



                   [font=&quot]1 medium onion
¼ cup Italian parsley
2 TBS extra virgin olive oil
salt and pepper
2 large cloves garlic, minced
1 can whole tomatoes plus ¼ cup liquid
2 TBS tomato paste
2 cups cooked cranberry beans
1-2 cups bean liquid[/font]

   [font=&quot] [/font]

     [font=&quot]Finely chop onion, parsley, and sage.  Heat oil in 10” to 12” pan on medium heat.  Sauté onion mixture until golden, add s & p, stir in garlic and cook 1 minute. [/font]

   [font=&quot]Blend in whole tomatoes and ¼ cup liquid and tomato paste.  Sauté 10 minutes to deepen flavor.[/font]

     [font=&quot]Gently fold in beans, stir in 1 cup of bean liquid, season if needed.  Heat on medium-low for 30 minutes.  Add more liquid if necessary.[/font]


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2005)

*Jamaican Rice and Beans*

(they actually call beans "peas")

*Ingredients*

   1 ½ cups Dried red kidney beans soaked overnight
2 cups long-grain white rice
½ cup unsweetened coconut milk (you can get low fat coconut milk)
2 scallions, chopped
2 Clove garlic, crushed
1 teaspoon thyme
salt, black, and hot pepper to taste 

*Directions*

   [font=&quot]1. Boil the beans, garlic and salt until the beans are tender
2. Save three cups of the liquid
3. Place the beans and the three cups liquid to the pot along with the reaming ingredients
4. When it comes to a boil, add in the rice
5. Let it boil for 20 minutes and simmer when all the water has dried
6. Stir it with wooden spoon

 [/font]


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2005)

*Brazilian Black Beans and Rice*

*Brazilian Black Beans and Rice*

*1 pound of black beans 
1 pound of smoked sausage (buy turkey or low fat)
1 pound of carne seca or 1/2 pound of bacon (can buy turkey)
4 pork shoulder bones and ears (I have never used ears!)
2 small onions 
2 garlic cloves 
2 large bay leaves 
2 cups of beef stock 
olive oil 
salt and fresh pepper 
very hot pepper sauce *

*Wash beans well and then leave them soaking in 1 liter of water overnight.  On the next day, cook the beans and water on low heat for about an hour with the beef stock. *

*While the beans are cooking, cut the meats into bite size chunks, put them all in a pan, cover them with water and boil them for about ten minutes. *

*Chop the onions and the garlic finely and mix in random herbs and spices (a spice mix for salads would work well here).  Heat three
spoons of oil in a frying pan and fry the onion mixture until it caramelizes.  Add a ladle full of beans (which at this point should be soft) and mash it together with the fried onion mixture.  Put the bay leaves into this mush and let it fry for a few minutes.  Pour
everything back into the beans. *

*Put the strained meats into the beans and add a cup of water.  Stir.  Add salt and hot pepper sauce to taste. *

*Serves 5 over rice.  Can and should be served with peeled oranges and boiled, salted and shredded collard greens to get the full flavor and a complete meal.   *

   Notes: While the beans are cooking, stir them occasionally because if they burn on the bottom, the whole dish will be contaminated.  Also, do not add salt to the beans until the meats have been in it for a while, as these will tend to release their salt into the water.  The Feijoada will be ready when the liquid is thick and flavorful.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2005)

*Italian Bean and Vegetable Stew*

ITALIAN BEAN AND VEGETABLE STEW

1 medium onion, coarsely chopped (½ cup)
1 medium yellow or green pepper, coarsely chopped (1 cup)
2 Tablespoons chopped garlic
2 medium carrots, cut into ½ inch slices (1 cup)
2 cans (14.5 oz each) diced tomatoes with basil (Italian seasoned), undrained
1 can (15-16 oz) black-eyed peas, rinsed and drained
1 can (15-16 oz) great northern beans, rinsed and drained
1 can (14.5 oz) green beans, drained
1 can (14.5 oz) chicken broth (vegetable broth or water can be used)
1 Tablespoon Italian seasoning
1 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper

Directions:  (This is so easy!!)

Place all ingredients in 4-5 qt crockpot.  Stir until well mixed.  Cover, and cook on high for 4-6 hours, or until carrots and onions are tender.

Serve with warm bread or cornbread

  Remember - you can always use your own dried beans.  If you choose to use canned always rinse them thoroughly to remove excess salt.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 28, 2005)

white beans (navy, great northern, canelini) , (canned or dried-soaked-boiled 1 hour) chicken parts on the bone (your favorites), green chilis (a couple fresh chopped or a small can) your choice of hot pepper...jalapeno, serano, habanero, or hot sauce. Chicken broth, salt pepper garlic onion.

these are the basics for a fine simple white chicken chili. 
such as:
2 or 3 cans great northern beans rinsed
2 chicken breasts
1 chopped green chili
1 chopped serano chili
2 cloves garlic minced
1 small onion diced
1 to 2 cans chicken broth
salt and pepper to taste

combine ingredients and bring to simmer. cover and simmer gently for 1 1/2 hours 
remove chicken, cut meat from bones and slice, place back in pot. (discard bones skin etc)

check for seasonings, adjust to your liking. serve with grated pepperjack cheese, mexican rice, nacho chips, green salad, enjoy


----------



## htc (Sep 28, 2005)

If you like refried beans or cuban style beans, break out the crock pot. I love cooking beans this way. It's so simple. I like to toss whole close of garlic in so that when I mash the beans, the garlic is there and gets mashed too.


----------



## auntdot (Sep 28, 2005)

One tip that we have found to be true is that it is tough to make older dried beans tender.

Now we try to buy them as we need them and not store them in the pantry.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 29, 2005)

This recipe is usually served as one of the first courses of a Basque meal. Serve with pork, beef, or lamb.  Kitchenelf had some great advice for soaking beans.

Basque Red Beans

1 pound (2 cups) dried small red beans (soaked)
1 leek (11/2 in. wide, 8 oz.)
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 onion (1/2 lb.), peeled and chopped
1/2 pound firm chorizo sausage, cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices
1 can (8 oz.) tomato sauce
1 tablespoon instant beef bouillon or 3 cubes
Salt


1. Sort beans and discard debris; rinse and drain beans.

2. Trim and discard root end, coarse outer layer, and tough dark green tops from leek. Split leek in half lengthwise and rinse well under running water; thinly slice. 

3. In a 5- to 6-quart pan over medium-low heat, stir paprika in oil for 1 minute. Add leek, onion, chorizo, beans, and 61/2 cups water; cover and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat and simmer for 1 hour.

4. Add tomato sauce and beef bouillon. Cover and simmer, stirring occasionally, until beans are tender to bite, 1 to 11/2 hours longer. Add a little more water if beans begin to stick or get thicker than you like. Add salt to taste.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Lovefood, a big welcome to DC 

*Chilled Green Bean and Red Potato Salad*

1 pound green beans, snipped
2 pounds red potatoes, halved 
1 cup  red bell pepper, diced  
1/2 cup red onion, minced  
2 teaspoons garlic, minced 
3 tablespoons dill                                         (optional)
1 teaspoon sugar 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
4 tablespoons Balsamic vinegar 
1/2 cup salad oil 
salt and pepper to taste 

*Preparation* 

Cook green beans in boiling, salted water until                 tender-crisp, approximately 5 minutes.                  
Drain and cool with cold water. Cook potatoes until fork tender.                 
Cool and place in bowl with beans and peppers. Whisk together remaining ingredients and pour over vegetables. Toss gently and refrigerate for 1 hour.              
Makes 8-10 servings


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 29, 2005)

15 bean soup, it's great and easy to make. You can get the pk of beans at your grocery store and follow directions on package.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 29, 2005)

(moved to the: Pasta, Rice, Beans, Grains... forum)


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 1, 2005)

Tangy Vegetarian black-eyed pea salad

 1 15 oz can black-eyed peas, drained, and well rinsed
 1 cup diced fresh pineapple
 2 roasted red bell peppers (from a jar, or otherwise)
 1/3 cup celery, finely diced
 1/4 small red onion, finely diced
 1/4 cup cilantro, minced
 1 jalapeno chili, seeded and finely diced (optional)

 2 T country-style dijon mustard
 1 T cider vinegar

Mix first 7 ingredients together in a bowl. Mix mustard and vinegar together with a fork and add to bowl. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve cold.


----------

